# New Mac OS X Mavericks - Implications?



## jsml (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi, all -- just saw this:

Apple - OS*X Mavericks - Do even more with new apps and new features.OS X Mavericks takes full advantage of every display connected to your Mac, giving you even more flexibility to work the way you want. There’s no longer a primary or secondary display — now each has its own menu bar, and the Dock is available on whichever screen you’re working on.
​
That concerned me a little -- I love using my MacBook Pro for running projections during shows because the screen you put the Menu Bar on is the one that will usually (in my experience!) have any unexpected notifications or on-screen displays of volume changes, etc. (I don't use PCs anymore, but I can imagine they are less predictable?)

Having a menu bar on every screen makes me a little nervous...worried you'll start to get random pop-ups of things showing up on the projection...

Maybe this discussion is a moot point until the OS actually comes out, but...thought I'd throw these thoughts out there for future discussion.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 12, 2013)

First off, welcome to the booth. when you get a chance, stop by the new members forum and introduce yourself.

I guess this may depend on the software you use and how it takes priority over the display. I personally have preferred PCs due to the fact that they are more configurable. I understand that software developers sometimes prefer the Mac platform (no, this isn't time to start the Mac/PC debate).


----------



## cpf (Jun 13, 2013)

It'll be a matter of making sure your presentation software is up to date - if developers see this issue when they are testing on 10.9, they will surely fix it and release an update. Beyond that, you might be able to turn off the additional menu bars, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## themuzicman (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd be more worried about the new power saving "features" in Mavericks -- cycling power away from windows that aren't at the forefront. I hope that'll be a simple fix to turn off.

To fix your notification problem: System Preferences > Notifications > None

While that won't fix the volume onscreen or anything, I'd simply say don't adjust the volume in-show, or nab an external digital interface that needs controlling either via its facepanel or a piece of software within your computer, as none of these throw up the volume marker on the screen when changed.


----------



## frenchie16 (Jul 2, 2013)

jsml said:


> Hi, all -- just saw this:
> That concerned me a little -- I love using my MacBook Pro for running projections during shows because the screen you put the Menu Bar on is the one that will usually (in my experience!) have any unexpected notifications or on-screen displays of volume changes, etc. (I don't use PCs anymore, but I can imagine they are less predictable?)
> 
> Having a menu bar on every screen makes me a little nervous...worried you'll start to get random pop-ups of things showing up on the projection...



Apple tries to mitigate this by turning off notifications automatically when you are mirroring your display, since that is how most people give presentations. Currently when you're not mirroring, there's also no problem, because the projector is typically the secondary screen and notifications show on the primary. Of course mavericks could cause issues with this, but the fact that notifications turn off when mirroring shows that Apple is aware of the problem, and hopefully will have some solution.

What I do when running a show from my mac is use a separate user account I have set up specifically for the purpose of running shows. In that account I have turned off all system sound effects, notifications, background programs, or anything else which might disturb the show. Plus, it means if someone else needs to take over from me or work on some cues, they can't (accidentally or otherwise) get into my personal files easily.


----------

